# Applying or Renewing your Canadian Passport in Dubai



## mikedrake (Apr 27, 2011)

So I just had somewhat of a hell-ish experience applying for a new Canadian passport – getting documents together, guarantor’s signatures, etc. – I went back and forth and spoke to a 100 different people :s

Of course, before doing anything I tried Google to find out all the info I need, but to my surprise it wasn’t much help. Also, calling the consulate and listening to the automated message didn’t help either – the guy talks for way too long and the information isn’t even accurate. You do *NOT* need two application forms and three photographs and everything signed by your guarantor!

Since I don’t want any other fellow Canadians in Dubai going through the same thing, I’m going to let you all know what you need to do (or what I did) in order to apply for a new passport here in Dubai. Obviously the information I give you only applies to me and might be applicable to most of you, but not all of you. I wasn’t born in Canada and neither were my parents. I acquired citizenship in the last 10 years.

You only need one application, i.e. form of 3 pages. Fill it out with your guarantor’s signature in the applicable section #2. Remember that your mailing address is not the same as your permanent address. Your permanent address is in Canada. Your mailing address is in Dubai (you could use your work address or a friend’s address). It’s important that you carry with you your valid Canadian driver’s license and/or your Emirates National ID (if not expired). It’s doubly important that you carry with you your Citizenship Card (the issue date is on your supporting paper certificate of the same). If you do not have a Citizenship Card, you will require your Canadian Birth Certificate. If you do not have either, then you’re stuck – get one of the two. Do not carry copies, they are of no use – CARRY THE ORIGINAL CARDS. 

For Section #7, I checked the box that said “same as current address”. Fill in your occupation details, your mother’s maiden name and all other details. For your references, fill in the names and details of 2 people you have known for at least 2 years, each – they don’t have to be Canadian. After you fill out the 3 pages of the form, you’re good to go.

Here’s a checklist of the things I took with me:
- Current Canadian Passport
- Two ‘Special’ Passport Photos – these are much larger than regular passport photos, and they are stamped on the back by the photo store, with one of them signed by the guarantor [my guarantor wrote on the back, “I certify this to be a true likeness of (my name)” and signed it – mandatory!]
- Valid Canadian Driver’s License
- Canadian Citizenship Card
- Cash – at least AED 400 [they do not take credit cards, but there is a bank machine downstairs]
- Completed passport application forms – 3 pages

*DO NOT DRIVE THERE! IT IS SUCH A PAIN AND THERE IS NO PARKING ANYWHERE!* I advise you to park your car close to a metro station and then take the metro to Burjuman. The Consulate is located behind Burjuman Shopping Centre, after Citibank, in the UBL building (you have to go around the side) – 7th floor. When you get there you will have to deposit your mobile/cell phone with security – you’re not allowed to take it inside the consulate. You then take your number and wait your turn. I advise you to get there the second it opens at 8am, in which case you will most likely be out of there within an hour.

Address, other contact details and 2011 office closures mentioned below – GOOD LUCK!

Consulate General of Canada
Bank St. Bldg
7th floor
Khalid bin Waleed St.
Dubai, UAE
P.O. Box 52472
Tel.: (971-4) 314 5555
Fax: (971-4) 314 5556
Email: [email protected]

*Hours of operation*
Sunday to Thursday: 08:00 – 16:00
Sunday to Thursday: 08:00 – 11:00 (Passport and notarial services)

The Consulate General of Canada in Dubai will not be accepting passports application or attestments on Tuesday Mornings effective from the 15th of June 2010.
Kindly note that The Passports collection timing will remain the same from 2pm to 4pm.

*Office closures during 2011*
Date - Closed for:
August 31 (Wednesday) - Eid Al Fitr (end of Ramadan) 
September 1 (Thursday) - Eid Al Fitr (end of Ramadan) 
October 9 (Sunday) - Thanksgiving Day 
November 6 & 7 (Sunday & Monday) - Eid al Adha (Feast of Sacrifice) 
December 1 (Thursday) - UAE National Day 
December 25 (Sunday) - Christmas Day 
December 26 (Monday) - Boxing Day


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I also had a frustrating experience at that consular office. I had to get my DL translation attested so I headed down there and waited around for about an hour only to be told that since my visa was issued in Abu Dhabi I would have to go to the embassy there to get the translation attested, good times!

Since this is a tip thread for Canadians here is my tip: If you have an Abu Dhabi visa make sure you do all your embassy/consular business in Abu Dhabi!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the write-up mikedrake. I figured this would be complicated and I understand in the future if your passport was NOT issued in Canada and you are applying for a new passport from Canada - you can no longer use their online system either. You have to go in to a Canadian passport office and go through the pains.

I wonder how complicated it would be to get your passport renewed during a vacation/trip to Canada. I understand they have an express option but not sure if being 'non-residents' makes any difference.

Great post nonetheless. I'm sure this will be helpful.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Man I am confused.

I went one day to the Canadian website in UAE and there was an warning that the Dubai office was closed? 

Back then I was living in abu dhabi and I had a pretty good experience with the Embassy. They helped me a lot and I was able to get a hold of a real person.

As to renew the passport; yeah it is true. It is a pain. for this kind of info it is better to go directly to the source I went directly to the Canadian border or immigration website and everything was clear. They have pretty good info. 

thanks for the hint, but I always deal with the embassy now and I suggest all you Canadians do the same.


----------

